# Nicole's Quest to the Perfect Figure Using ASGT Log



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

*Posts on this thread are by Con's wife until she is able to set up an account that works (currently wont allow another account from this location)

Hello everyone! I was asked to keep a journal on my training and supplements by LG Sciences, the same company who is sponsoring my husband. I suppose they found out I was sampling (or stealing :thumb: ) his pre-workout supplement they sent and decided to put me to good use. Who doesn't love sponsorship by proxy? Anyway, however it came about, it works out nicely for me, so I'll be keeping a training journal on here and on bodybuilding.com now. This first update was meant to be posted after yesterday's workout, but I was having issues with posting.

Height 5ft5

Body weight 140lb

Goals gain muscle lose stubborn fat

Diet (May 25th):

Meal 1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 1/2 scoops whey

Meal 2: 4 oz lean turkey breast, tbsp almond butter, cooked cabbage, med. peach

Meal 3: 3 oz lean turkey breast, 1 oz pistachios, cooked cabbage

PreWO: scoop whey, scoop Anadraulic State GT

PostWO: 1 1/2 scoops whey

Meal 6: 3 oz lean turkey breast, tbsp EVOO

Took ASGT for the second time yesterday. I find it nice since it doesn't taste as bitter and awful as most other pre workout supplements. Felt kind of tired and sore before the workout since I had a strange training session the day before. I went to the gym with my husband and did a good upper body workout followed by 10 minutes of full force climbing machine and then an hour on the treadmill to waste time waiting on his social hour to end.  That combined with the second day of a new diet left me feeling a bit drained.

Anyway, trained legs and felt pretty good after the ASGT kicked in and I got into the power/training mindset. I definitely notice preworkout mix gives a subtle but noticeable energy boost and my legs pumped easily. Followed training with 30 minutes of stairstepper.

The good training session left me enthused about the new diet and I now feel like I'm 'back on the wagon' after helping myself to too much post contest junk food with my husband. I'm definitely ready to make some major changes again especially since I now feel like it's been enough time since the contest prep (which I did with him... training, diet, cardio...all the insanity  ) Hopefully I can get rid of some more of this stubborn fat I have from being a former fatty and gain some muscle in the process.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good luck with the journal Mrs Con (Nicole?)


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

good luck and here to follow!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome mrs con


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome Nicole - will follow with interest !


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome and good luck..


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck achieving your goals mrs C


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck Nicole


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck...Pics..?...come on, someone had to ask...  ....


----------



## Metroba (Apr 20, 2010)

subbn in.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Best of luck...Pics..?...come on, someone had to ask...  ....


X 2


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A video of me squatting yesterday


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice sqautting there Mrs C... welcome and as others have wished, much luck in the pursuit of your goals...


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great vid there Nicole!!!! Love how you kept the form perfect toward the last few reps! Shows a true warrior!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck Nicole. Will be following with interest.

I'm hoping my girlfriend will start a journal after her exams have finished too.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

All the best Nicole!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck nicole, i say u keep you lois-lane account and make Con get his own lol!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

G.luck nicole, from pics CON posted before i expect a very interesting journal.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck, youll do well i'm sure


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck with the training


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck, Con says you are more dedicated than him at times...this will be interesting :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Good luck, Con says you are more dedicated than him at times...this will be interesting :beer:


Like last night when I had to defend myself against his powers of persuasion! "Just have a couple ciders with me...they won't hurt you..." Sabotage already! I had to keep reminding him that we both don't want me to become his fat wife. :lol:

Anyway, just wanted to send out a quick thanks to everyone following the journal! Definitely gives a good kick in the butt to make some positive changes. :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck. tbh you should be using this account and con should be waiting for a new one lol seeing as he stole your one. wil be following


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All the best with your training


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Like last night when I had to defend myself against his powers of persuasion! "Just have a couple ciders with me...they won't hurt you..." Sabotage already! I had to keep reminding him that we both don't want me to become his fat wife. :lol:


I've told him off, don't you worry :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dammit this is going to confuse the hell out of a simpleton like me... first con is con, then con is lois, now lois is nicole but still con sometimes... :confused1: :lol:

Anyway am sure all will go well and, not that I need to tell you this, but you have one of the best people anyone could want to train with in your hubby... the only downside of that is no excuses :laugh:

You looking to compete anytime soon?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

she has the bio and training to compete that is for sure!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck with traning and all  will follow this :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello Mrs P :thumbup1:

Nice to see you posting instead of just being Con's glamorous camerawoman/photographer! TBH I thought he had banned you from the computer :whistling:

Your back is looking good in your avatar young lady :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think I'll be competing anytime soon. I'll need a lot more muscle and a lot less fat to do that. But maybe someday... 

And I completely agree with the account thing. I'd like to have my hijacked account back, but Con won't give it up because of the reputation points. He doesn't want to go back to nothing... I think it might kill him to have less reps than me for a while. :lol:

Anyway, didn't train yesterday. I was quite sore after training legs on Monday, and I was feeling a bit like a cold was coming on. Diet went well. Had a high fat/protein, very low carb day that worked out to about 1300 calories.

Trained upper body today, and tried 2 scoops of ASGT. Felt like I needed an extra kick and it definitely worked. Have a bit of a cold today, but definitely didn't want to miss training. Probably wouldn't have gotten out of it if I wanted to with my husband around, so I sucked it up and got my butt to the gym. 

Training went really well even though I felt a bit ill. Incline DB pressed the 45s for 2 sets of 8 and got a PB on the DB shoulder press. Did the 40s for 4. Have dropped some water weight since the beginning of the diet, so I could see some more definition in the upper body which puts me in a good mind state and helps to fuel a good workout. I think I'll be taking 2 scoops of ASGT again next training session....maybe even work up to 3 since this went so well... :thumb: Anyway, feeling pretty exhausted now, so I think its time for some food and relaxing with the hubby.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've told him off, don't you worry :whistling:


Ha ha! Looks like I'm gonna be getting him in trouble with you guys. Thanks for defending me. :lol:



Dtlv74 said:


> Dammit this is going to confuse the hell out of a simpleton like me... first con is con, then con is lois, now lois is nicole but still con sometimes... :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Anyway am sure all will go well and, not that I need to tell you this, but you have one of the best people anyone could want to train with in your hubby... the only downside of that is no excuses :laugh:
> 
> You looking to compete anytime soon?


Couldn't agree more with Con being a fantastic training partner. I get my butt kicked all over that gym. Making progress isn't a choice with him... you either improve or die! :thumb:



ba baracuss said:


> Hello Mrs P :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice to see you posting instead of just being Con's glamorous camerawoman/photographer! TBH I thought he had banned you from the computer :whistling:
> 
> Your back is looking good in your avatar young lady :thumb:


Banned sounds about right. Probably afraid I'll say something that will make him seem less cool. :lol: Most days I couldn't post if I wanted to since the computer is basically always in his lap.

And thanks for the back compliment.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I think those numbers you posted makes you stronger than most guys out there!! Great job young lady, and you are definitely going into new territory with the 3 scoops if you do. THere have been ZERO reports of women going that high. Only 1 did 2, and she loved it as well... This is going to be fun to watch!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Is you training based on any program or have you compiled the exercises and just keep increasing weight? Is it always around 8 reps?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> I think those numbers you posted makes you stronger than most guys out there!! Great job young lady, and you are definitely going into new territory with the 3 scoops if you do. THere have been ZERO reports of women going that high. Only 1 did 2, and she loved it as well... This is going to be fun to watch!!!


That's awesome! I'm never sure what other people are doing in the gym, so I don't usually know where I stand in terms of strength. I get completely absorbed into my own little world unless I notice someone doing something incredibly stupid.... I find idiots in the gym to be highly entertaining. And lifting with Con sort of skews my view on strength since he's very strong and always pushing so hard. Nice to know I'm doing well.

As for the 3 scoops, I think I take my husband's approach with preworkout supplements. If 2 worked so well, then 3 is going to be amazing. Hopefully that's true... :thumb:



SALKev said:


> Is you training based on any program or have you compiled the exercises and just keep increasing weight? Is it always around 8 reps?


To be honest, my training changes all the time. There are certain exercises that are staples, but I basically don't even have to think when I get into the gym with Con as my personal trainer. I'm doing an upper lower split right now, but reps and weight usually depend on how strong I'm feeling when I get to the gym. Sometimes its lighter with higher reps (8-12 or more if I can manage it) and sometimes its heavier, but there's always an emphasis on increasing the weight and strength. As soon as I get strong enough to do my max weight for about 12 to 15 reps, it's time to move up.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So it's about 5 in the morning, and I'm having some serious sleep issues. Stupid cold... sleep is virtually impossible with this pounding headache, so I thought I'd update on here.

Trained calves and abs yesterday with the husband and did a 50 rep set of hex bar squats which started to get painful pretty quickly. He also had me doing box jumps to improve my coordination and explosiveness since I'm told those are two of my weaknesses.  I understand that I need to do them, but I just feel like an idiot jumping up and down and am reminded that big breasts and jumping do not go hand in hand. Anyway, ended training with the stair stepper which I'm convinced was invented as a torture device. :lol:

Diet has gone well over the past couple of days. Have been keeping protein and fat high with less than 50 carbs. Hitting about 1200 calories each day. I've been relying on ASGT for the workouts and have found that 2 scoops works very well for me. I also find it very beneficial right now since I've got this annoying cold coupled with the lower calorie intake on my diet. Been feeling a bit drained throughout the day, but don't really notice it by the time the pre workout mix kicks in and I get to the gym.

Definitely noticed some more water weight coming off (and hopefully a little fat too) but refuse to weigh myself for a while. Having dieted down for so long from my massive 225, I have to basically ban myself from the scales because I can too easily obsess over the number. It makes me a bit mental, so I'm going to give it a couple more weeks then see what's happened.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Ooh i shall be following this aswell! 

Howd u feel with ur skin elasticity from loosing so much weight nicole?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

stephy said:


> Ooh i shall be following this aswell!
> 
> Howd u feel with ur skin elasticity from loosing so much weight nicole?


Thanks for following Stephy! 

Amazingly, my skin has been very responsive to the weight loss especially since I started training. Everything has tightened up nicely, and areas that used to be problems (like my stomach) have improved dramatically. I'm definitely not saying my skin is perfect, but I think it looks pretty good considering how much my weight has changed.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great job on the weightloss by the way!!! I would agree with you about the scale. Use the mirror... it is a better judge anyways when hitting the more fit levels.

It's funny the only time you can get on Con's avi is at 5AM!!!! lol I kid of course!!! great log my sista!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Not much been going on in the past couple days. Diet has been going very well. Still taking 2 scoops of ASGT and noticing that they help get give me the energy to get through the workouts especially since I've been feeling a kind of steamrolled from this cold. Trained chest and shoulders on Friday. Nothing amazing, just some high rep sets. Unfortunately I now think I've officially given the cold to my husband. He keeps complaining that somehow I've managed to give him Kryptonite germs since that's the only way I could possibly get Superman sick. 

Yesterday was a much needed day off training. Although I know I need to take days off to recover, I still hate when we don't go to the gym. I feel like I'm being incredibly lazy and the day seems to go on forever. We ended up going to our friend's nutrition store where he hosted a UFC fight party last night. That turned out to be fun, especially since I really enjoy watching men beat the crap out of each other. :thumb:

Anyway, we're off to train legs in our old gym today that's about an hour away. It's a great gym with a good atmosphere so the workout should be good. Hopefully I'll end today with legs so brutalized I won't even want to climb the stairs to go to bed. Those are the best workouts. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol outstanding!!! I hope you feel better, and the next time he complains about Kryptonite, tell him that YOU are the Kryptonite, not the bug!!! lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Not much been going on in terms of the gym lately. Had a great leg session on Sunday, and I'm still a bit sore from that even today. ASGT continues to have a great effect on my workouts especially in this leg session. I definitely like this product. Unfortunately I think that workout pushed me over the edge in terms of being ill. Decided to take a couple days off the gym to try to recover some. It seems to have worked. Did some sprints with Con on Tuesday. It's amazing how hard they can be. I'm definitely feeling better now, so yesterday I went in to do an upper body workout. I'm certainly still not in tip top condition, so my strength was down a bit. It was great to get back to the gym though. Hopefully everything will be back to normal by next workout. :crosses fingers:

Diet has been going well. Had a bit of a cheat meal on Sunday night with some Chinese takeout. It was nice to have something different and the extra calories were great even though I had to be talked into it by my husband. Left to my devices I'd probably fall back into the trap of a starvation diet and basically shut down my metabolism again like when I first started dropping down from the 220s. I'm not sure if this is true of all people who have been severely overweight, but the fear of getting fat again certainly makes me weird about food sometimes. Thankfully I have a husband who points out when I'm being stupid with my body and diet and keeps me on track.

Anyway, I'll try to get some pics up this week so ya'll can see where I stand and have a basis to judge later progress. Was going to put some up today, but realized the battery is dead in my camera again. The latest pic I have is just a back shot and doesn't really reflect my current state since it was taken right before Con's show and I was really decarbed then (and probably a bit leaner)...

So here's the back pic...

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/793/sback.jpg

But I've definitely come a long way from this...which was taken about a little over 3 years ago (...really embarrassed to post this but it definitely shows how far I've come...)

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4309/p2130044.jpg

And here are a couple just normal shots to give you an idea of where I stand now... These were the best I could find on the laptop right now.

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7867/mecp.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5749/profilebn.jpg


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

We all need a husband like Con :lol:

That's amazing progress you've made...great pictures :beer:

My dad does the eat little thing probably because of the same reason you would, I've tried explaining to him what would be better but he must be really afraid of going back to how he was!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is amazing progress. All the best with your goals and dreams.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

young lady you look AMAZING!!!! such great progress, and that formal picture is the BOMB!!! lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:

:rockon: Young lady!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ok the guys at lg want to run another log and after a little haggling I managed to get them up to 3 pots of sups out to each of the lucky winners! you will each receive 2x Natadol and 1x Fromadrol Extreme

so same as the last promo I want three people to log there results on this product. tell me your age height weight and why you would like to try these sups?

oh one more thing all loggers must be natty for this one

LG Sciences Presents:

NATA-D

Non-Steroidal Androgen!*

Quite Possibly One Of The Most Substantial Breakthroughs In Sports Supplement Research!*

The non-hormonal edge!

With today's climate of drug testing and anti-doping, people need an alternative. Even simple things like 5-DHEA are being banned and outlawed by sports and business alike. Performance athletes and people wanting to get ripped need a non-hormonal edge when training! That edge is Natadrol. The ingredients in Natadrol are 100% non-steroidal yet may give all of the positive benefits of optimized hormone levels!

Natadrol is a potent muscle-building androgen found naturally occurring in our environment.

Natadrol WILL require an over-the-counter PCT; either Formadrol Extreme or T-911 is recommended.

Naturally, androgenic side effects are possible, however, recent testers have only reported very mild sides.

One tester who has a very extensive history with prohormones ranked both the weight and strength gains on par with 1-AD®, with slightly less side effects and slightly higher aggression, libido, and strength, that only took second to Superdrol®.

With Natadrol you may get the full anabolic/androgenic spectrum with extremely impressive results that lead to gains in lean body mass, a heightened level of self-esteem, and an aggressively charged libido.

Natadrol has been reported to...

* May Increase your LBM

* May Decrease your subcutaneous water retention

* May Promote a lean, dry, vascular look

* May Give profound strength increases

* May Supercharge your libido and give rock-hard erections

* May Increase your positive aggression

* May Boost confidence and mood

Excitingly, Natadrol should NOT make you test positive for steroids, nor is it a steroidal androgen, thus making it difficult for government bodies to pull it from the shelves without excessive legislative reform.

If you're looking for a highly effective alternative to those soon-to-be illegal hormonal products, then this is it! Add the size you want, the strength you need, and the sexual performance you desire with Natadrol!

So what's in Natadrol?

Natadrol consists of four very carefully and wisely extracted ingredients, two of which are completely new to the bodybuilding community, and yield incredible results.

Creating Natadrol wasn't easy. For each ingredient there is a very precise and meticulous process that must be carried out. These ingredients are not easily found in bulk, and even if the extract was found, chances are it isn't what we have here.

When it comes to ingredient extraction, there are two rules to live by&#8230;

1) Not all extracts are the same - some are alcohol based, some are water based, and there is a precise reason for both. Alcohol picks up totally different fractions of the plant than water, so finding a study that shows activity of the alcohol doesn't mean you can run out and buy any extract on the shelf. Additionally, something that is potent using the water based extract isn't going to be as beneficial as an alcohol based extract or even the raw herb itself.

2) Every plant will have both estrogenic (which we don't want) and androgenic (which we do want) constituents, so it takes a trained eye to pick only the extracts that avoid estrogenic effects and highlight anabolic/androgenic effects.

With that being said, we MUST use the precise extraction method found in literature that has been shown effective at reducing estrogen and improving the anabolic/andorgenic ratio, so it is imperative that these ingredients have been extracted properly before they're used.

The Androgenic aspect of Natadrol:

Tinospora Cordifolia - Ethanolic Extract: This is the ONLY and I repeat ONLY herbal product to FULLY stimulate the androgen receptor, and it is shown in the scientific literature to be about as potent as Hydroxy-Testosterone (hydroxytestosterone is the active version of Formestane). If you use the water extract of this product like I am sure our competitors will, you are going to have very bad effects, so make sure you take the extra time and buy ONLY the ethanolic extract of this product! What is so remarkable about this compound is that not only did it ACT like an androgen in key tissues, its androgenic effects were blocked, similar to DHT by the anti-androgen flutamide, meaning its activity on the androgen receptor is CONFIRMED.

The Anabolic aspect of Natadrol:

Curculigo Orchioides - Water Based Extract: This new extract is similar to Hibiscus in that the water based extract is a potent sexual stimulant and anabolic. Sadly, the ethanolic extract may be truly androgenic, but it can also pick up the estrogenic components, causing more harm than good in terms of side effects, so we need to avoid it. Still, the water based extract was shown in the literature to have potent sexual and anabolic effects.

Cissus Quadrangularis - Standardized for Ketosterones: We were not first to bring this ingredient to market, but it has proven itself to be a solid anabolic without any androgenic effects. The ketosterones appear to rebuild muscle and connective tissue, which is important when weight and strength are drastically increased over a short period of time.

pSARMs found in Natadrol:

Hibiscus Rosa-Sinesis - Water Based Extract: Shown in the literature as a potent pSARM (phyto selective androgen response modifier), this again is only valid with the proper WATER based extraction method since the ethanol extract in this case may pick up some things we don't want. This water based plant is an anabolic pSARM that shows an increase in body weight in testers. The ethanolic extract is both estrogenic and androgenic, which makes it undesirable until someone can figure out how to separate the fractions, but until then we can enjoy its pSARM properties which are quite significant themselves.

PCT and Natadrol

Even though it is natural, it is POTENT, so you are going to want to run PCT with this product. Over the counter PCT is fine. Examples of this would be our Formadrol Extreme or T-911, but you could also use.

Natadrol Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 1 Capsule

Servings Per Container: 120

Proprietary Blend

Natadrol Complex 550mg

Androgenic Fraction

Tinospora Cordifolia (Highly Specialized Ethanolic Extract)

Anabolic Factor

Cissus Quadrangularis (Highly Standardized)

pSARM CoFactors

Hibiscus Rosa-Sinensis (Highly Standardized)

Curculigo Orchioides (Highly Standardized)

Other Ingredients: Microcrystalline Cellulose, Magnesium

Stearate, FD&C Blue Dye #1, FD&C Red Dye #40, Titanium

Dioxide

Directions:

As a dietary supplement to replace prohormones, take 4-6 capsules per day with your meals. Use in 4-8 week cycles. We recommend a mild over the counter post cycle therapy with this product after your cycle to kick start your natural testosterone production. Although this is NOT a steroidal product it will have risks and benefits of prohormones. It should not in any way make you fail a drug test for anabolic steroids, but please always check with your governing body should you have a question.

LG Sciences Formadrol Extreme XL 90 Capsules

Potent New Anti-Estrogen For On Cycle Or Post Cycle Therapy. Combines Two Ingredients In One Killer Product!

LG Science has long earned a reputation for hardcore, cutting edge products which do exactly what they promise. Now they unlease their new anti-estrogen - Formadrol Extreme.

Do you see the guys with man boobs? One of the unpleasant side effects of a really effective testosterone cycle can be bloat, fat and "gyno"...as your testosterone converts to estrogen. Everybody wants the androgenic effects of testosterone but who wants man boobs?

So how do you increase your testosterone and protect it from estrogen conversion? Your testosterone levels are always under attack - by age, a prohormone, medications, many things. Some of these even shut your production down completely. The last thing you need is your dwindling testosterone turning into estrogen. Everyone knows estrogen can totally destroy the gains you get from your reps and healthy diet.

Every time you try to add more testosterone for e.g. with natural testosterone boosters - your body tries to regain its hormonal balance. It converts your testosterone into estrogen.

So now, instead of being primed to build muscle and strength and feeling horny as a goat, you have estrogen running around building fat, making you lose your hair and turning your motor off. Sometimes, your pituitary gets really confused and turns off testosterone production completely!

Protect Your Testosterone

Formadrol Extreme ups your testosterone levels, blocks estrogen conversion and helps you create your own testosterone, naturally. It's the most powerful anti-estrogen, pro-testosterone complex we could find. Formadrol Extreme combines two ferocious anti-estrogen ingredients to absolutely obliterate estrogen while increasing testosterone at the same time.

So we start by destroying the enzyme that blocks estrogen conversion, which blocks water weight, fat gains and other negative effects. So far so good. The second ingredient blocks estrogen too and increases testosterone. First, it reduces the production of any and all estrogen in the body which causes you to significantly increase testosterone production, naturally. Some studies show testosterone levels up 500%!

You don't have to worry about testosterone shutting down with Formadrol Extreme. It skyrockets your testosterone naturally and safely. Clinical studies with one of the main ingredients in Formadrol Extreme showed increases over 500% higher bioavailable testosterone than any other Testosterone booster available. And it did it in record time - in less than 2 weeks! If that wasn't enough, estradiol was slashed more than 50% on average in all subjects in the first week alone.

And as a bonus, studies show, one of our ingredients may help increase IGF-1 levels, which is coveted in the very hard-core anabolic circles.

WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.

Formadrol Extreme Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 1 Capsule

Servings Per Container: 90

Anti-Aromatase Complex 27 mg **

3-beta-3-hydroxy-urs-12-ene-28-oic acid

2-Penyl-benzo{h}chromen-4-one

SERM Complex 520 mg **

Sodium Caprylate

Ellagic Acid (Highly Standardized)

Ginger (Highly Standardized)

Quercetin

Luteolin

Piperine

Formadrol Extreme Other Ingredients:

Maltodextrin, gelatin, magnesium stearate, and silicon dioxide.

Formadrol Extreme Directions:

As a dietary supplement take 2-4 capsules per day divided in the morning and at night. For best results use for 4 to 8 weeks. Do not exceed 8 weeks of continuous use. Always check with a physician before using any dietary supplement.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> That is amazing progress. All the best with your goals and dreams.





Salias said:


> young lady you look AMAZING!!!! such great progress, and that formal picture is the BOMB!!! lol





ElfinTan said:


> Amazing:thumb:
> 
> :rockon: Young lady!


Thanks guys! That's always nice to hear, especially since I didn't want to put the fatty pic up. I literally get embarrassed each time I see old pics of me, so I'm always trying to hide them and pretend they don't exist. :laugh:

The formal pic was from our wedding earlier this year. I love the photos but Con doesn't like the way he looks in them (i.e. the 'moon face'... as he calls it) Too bad for him... He's stuck with them. :lol:

Trained back on Sunday in our old gym. It was definitely a good training session even though I thought I might melt. The gym has a terrible air conditioner and seeing as how it was extremely humid out and 35 degrees it felt like I was training in a sauna. Anyway, I deadlifted 225 lbs for 8...which is pretty good for me, and I can certainly feel my low back even today.

My diet has changed a bit. Con wants me to eat a bit more calories since I so easily get sick and become useless for a while. He's convinced I have the worst immune system of anyone he's ever met (and its probably true  ) so I've added in some more good fats and protein. The hope is that I can continue to train hard, gain some more muscle, and slowly get rid of some more stubborn fat. I just have to keep reminding myself that I'm actually at a normal level of fat right now, and I'm not dieting for a show. I think I've been looking at too many pictures of you guys in contest shape... they've given me an unrealistic idea of what I should look like everyday. :lol:

Been doing at least 30 minutes cardio every morning as well as the stepper after training when I extra time. Yesterday we went for a 12 mile walk at a local greenway. My feet are definitely sore, but I love doing things like that. Burning calories that way is much more appealing than using cardio machines where I usually end up counting down the time when I can get off the thing.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be showing those pictures off to show people how much effort I've made if I were you!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Sal!!! I would be showing those off to the world. You made a HUGE change and look amazing. Too bad you got landed with a guy like Con!!! lol

Great Deads numbers by the way!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> A video of me squatting yesterday


nice rack


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow just look at the pics... fantastic progress... awesome back by the way...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Trained upper body yesterday. Felt pretty strong and I definitely have a lot more energy for training lately. Probably a combination of the pre workout and extra calories. Hopefully my energy will stay high, especially since Con mentioned something about beginning to train everyday again.

Anyway, I finally remembered to charge the camera battery, so we took it along to the gym yesterday. Snapped a quick picture to give an idea of where I currently stand.

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7532/p6080020.jpg


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wicked smile girl, well done, nice lats :thumb:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you just look amazing young lady!!! and a little birdie told me you are going to be adding some HGH products to your line up??? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So I figure it's about time for a update seeing as how it's been about 3 weeks since the last one.... Definitely been a strange few weeks, so there hasn't been very much to report. As most of you already know, my husband got some strange blood test results, so we both took some time off the gym. Just now getting back to hard work after a trip to Universal Studios in Florida last week and a couple of doctors appointments. 

Started a new training program a few days ago. We're now following the DC training style which I'm very excited about. Last few workouts seemed like I was just randomly working muscles with no real goal. I really like the structure of this style of training and the idea that I have a goal of beating my last workout. Did upper body on Sunday, and while I felt bit weak after not being in the gym for so long, it still felt like a decent workout. I am certainly sore after these getting-back-to-lifting workouts. My chest feels brutalized, but that's probably because there's relatively no muscle there so everything feels difficult.  Back to the gym today to do legs. Should be hard and painful...just the way I like it. :thumb:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope the blood work nothing to worry about....and happy to see you back on board :thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome back young lady!!!! Missed hearing the whit!


----------

